

Ask HN: Which web hosting service do you use - ImprovedSilence

I'm pretty fresh to having my own website, I've got some domain names now, and I'm testing out one site on Weebly, but I'd rather have my own go at building a site from the ground up, and I'm curious if anyone has a favorite hosting service out there.<p>FWIW, I used gandi.net to get my domains.
======
IdeaVentura
Rent a dedicated server or virtual servers (latter only recommended for
development and certain scaling scenarios). Set it up yourself. Shared hosting
isn't great.

If you do want shared hosting, try the cloud-based ones: e.g. Rackspace
CloudSites or Heroku.

Hide it behind CloudFlare to scale it and protect it.

------
mcarrano
If you are just starting out learning how to develop, I think going the shared
hosting route is the most cost efficient model.

I personally use HostGator but I have friend who use DreamHost and FatCow.
I've also used RackSpace in the past and looking to use them again.

